
Spack: Package manager for multiple versions, confs, platforms, and compilers - ivotron
https://github.com/scalability-llnl/spack
======
ivotron
Associated paper from SC '15
[http://www.computer.org/csdl/proceedings/sc/2015/3723/00/280...](http://www.computer.org/csdl/proceedings/sc/2015/3723/00/2807623.pdf)

